# Where can i find cheap baskets?



## Kim01 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm putting together gift baskets and I'm looking for a cheap source for gift baskets.


----------



## apple (Dec 4, 2006)

Thrift stores are a great place to find unique baskets. Also places like walmart usually carry a pretty good selection of cheap baskets.


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 6, 2006)

Craft stores generally have a good selection, although they aren't as cheap as walmart


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 6, 2008)

I get mine at the local dollar store.


----------



## anhoki (Jul 6, 2008)

If you don't like your local selection and want to order them online coedru.com is AWESOME.  The selection will make you go  :shock:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 6, 2008)

People practically give them away at yard sales.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow anhoki that place is amazing!


----------



## anhoki (Jul 7, 2008)

It's AWESOME!  I love shopping there......


----------



## mamabird1953 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Cheap Baskets*

I just ordered some cheap baskets from www.papermart.com. They have a great selection. Another place is www.dollardays.com. Unbelievable prices.


----------



## Deda (Dec 9, 2008)

anhoki said:
			
		

> If you don't like your local selection and want to order them online coedru.com is AWESOME.  The selection will make you go  :shock:



This is my new favorite place!  Thanks


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Fillers*

I was looking at the gift baskets/boxes in Wal-Mart int he seasonal section...to get some ideas.

I noticed a cute square, wooden basket (no handles) with bath products nestled atop. I noticed a cardboard base obviously to keep the products ontop and giving the appearance of spilling out. And it wa shrink wrapped. Whish I had taken a picture to show you.

Has anyone made these type of gift baskets? I am thinking it wouldn't be too doffocult to make the cardboard base/filler. Maybe purchase the medium size cardboard boxes in the postal setion, cut them to size, bend them into 2 or 3 rows for product to sit on.

Then fill it with either natural or brown shredded paper (as to not clash with my labels and go with the natural theme).

I want the basket to resemble a homemade natural feel, and don't want it to clash with my labels (my avatar is a good example of the colo scheme).
Do you think that the fact that they would not be made in the Christmas color scheme would be a bad thing?

I plan on adding a few cinnamon sticks and a cinnamon-scented, pine cone, possibly on the side.

Any comments, advice or ideas?


----------

